# Need some expert time saving advice



## greatgems (Jan 16, 2011)

What is the best way to remove gold plated pins from mother boards I really finding it time consuming and need a faster way all suggestions are welcome


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cut them off with a set of pliers, heat with an electric heater or tourch and remove or use a chisel on an air hammer. These are things you need to learn what suits you best.


----------



## Emmjae (Jan 16, 2011)

I hate dealing with the plastics on pins so my preferred method for removing pins on motherboards is to first use a set of sheet metal Vise-Grips "see attached photo" and clamp onto the plastic surounding the pins and pry it off. This works great on PCI, ISA and memory slots along with the smaller pin set-ups.
I then place the board into a deep plastic tote/container and with a dust mask and safety glasses on, I cut off the exposed pins with my "Dremel" set up with a reinforced cutting disk. The pins zip right off and the container helps keep 99% of them from flying around the room.
I then dump the contents of the container into a mesh strainer to filter off the fine powder. I process the pins in my cell and process the powder in a little dilute nitric.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2011)

Emmjae said:


> and processes the powder in a little dilute nitric.


Very good! Very little lost that way.

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jan 17, 2011)

Emmjae,

I just wanted to take a moment to let you know how much you have impressed me. You have only been here for a half year and have only made 3 posts. You have never asked a question the whole time, but instead recognized that the information was here and you took the time to study it. 

In your first post you gave masses that many new members would lack, your second post showing your recovered gold earned by diligent study here. Then this post showing that you saw the problems others were having with Motherboard pin removal. You found a solution that works well for you, is well thought out, and chose to share it. 

The picture of your gold button (nicely done!) shows what is possible if one reads and applies the information written here. I wish we had more members that took that time instead of asking questions their first day here. We would have a far less cluttered forum.

With the due diligence you have shown in trying to find your own answers, I will go out of my way to help you on the forum or privately. There is always greater help available to those that show they will first try to help themselves.


----------



## Emmjae (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You Oz and Harold, your comments are very much appreciated. I hope I can help others when I can.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 18, 2011)

And nice bass by the way as well! Looks like a spot with that dark
lateral line but I don't think they grow that big in northern Indiana. 8)


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
I meant to reply to this thread awhile back but then lost track of it. Has anyone else tried that Harbor Freight Multi-Function Tool for removing components from boards? I bought one but really haven't used it much yet due to the cold weather. I hadn't considered the lead dust that would be generated cutting chips off of circuit boards, so I decided it's not something I want to use indoors. With the thin blades though and ultra high speed oscillatory operation (not reciprocating or rotary like a jig saw or skil saw), I can foresee a lot of potential uses.

http://tinyurl.com/4qftrla

macfixer01


----------



## joem (Feb 22, 2011)

I did. the blade shakes way too much for such small connections and takes way too long. I just use snippers so I returned it.


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I think it still might be good for cutting under motherboard connectors like zero-insertion-force processor sockets, and card edge connectors. Will see I guess.

macfixer01


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 23, 2011)

for what your time and labour is worth. best to take the easy stuff like cpu ram and memory. and sell the boards. i sold for banana boxes. $549.50. this way you get some gold and cash flow to. :mrgreen:


----------

